# Dialer-Ok-Fenster aus Fachleute-Sicht



## cicojaka (21 Mai 2005)

Der 'Schüler' schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte nun: der Preis, der unterhalb dieses oks steht, wird nicht wahrgenommen. Das Fenster öffnet sich an einer anderen Stelle, das Auge springt dort hin, fokussiert den blinkenden cursor...





			
				Der 'Lehrer' schrieb:
			
		

> bis dahin gibt ihnen die Forschung sicher weithin Recht (...) dass die Aufmerksamkeitszuwendung durch sog. 'externe visuelle Cues' mit abruptem Onset (blinkender Cursor) obligatorisch, also vom Betrachter praktisch nicht zu vermeiden ist (...) Auch wenn man willentlich praktisch nicht vermeiden kann, den Cursor zunächst zu beachten, folgt daraus nicht, daß man der Handlungsanweisung folgt (...)
> Man könnte also durchaus den Cursor beachten, dann aber doch nicht "OK" eingeben, es muß ja auch viele Betrachter dieser Seite geben, bei denen das so ist (...) daß hier zumindest kein zwingender Zusammenhang besteht (...) daß solche Sites einfache visuelle Mechanismen auf eine miese Manier ausbeuten, aber das scheint eher ins allgemeine Kapitel 'die Schlechtigkeit der modernen Welt' zu fallen (...) Einschlägig ist auch, daß der Preis geschickt durch die nebenstehenden Zahlen visuell maskiert wird.



Zusammenfassung: Man kann nicht gegen diese Dialerskins argumentieren mit der Aussage "der Blick wird vom Preis abgelenkt und dieser ist damit unsichtbar", zumindest nicht absolut - aber es gibt durchaus aus "fachlicher Sicht" Hinweise auf Mechanismen, die eben bei manchen Dialern eingesetzt werden - und bei anderen nicht...

Daher heute mal was ganz anderes... drei Fenster - und eines davon finde ich besser als die anderen  (aus Gründen der Fairness habe ich drei Dialer mit gleichem Preis gewählt, daher ist das "Original", auf das sich die Aussagen beziehen, nicht enthalten)


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Also nach meinen Wissensstand wird das letzte Dialerskin (Filesharing) schon seit MONATEN !! nicht mehr verwendet und wurde damals AUSSCHLIESSLICH für nicht-deutschsprachige Länder (z.B. UK) verwendet d.h. wenn jemand einen NICHT-deutschsprachigen Browser verwendete.

Was für einen Sinn macht es nun, diese 3 Dialerskins zu vergleichen ?

DAY


----------



## drboe (22 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach meinen Wissensstand wird das letzte Dialerskin (Filesharing) schon seit MONATEN !! nicht mehr verwendet und wurde damals AUSSCHLIESSLICH für nicht-deutschsprachige Länder (z.B. UK) verwendet d.h. wenn jemand einen NICHT-deutschsprachigen Browser verwendete.
> 
> Was für einen Sinn macht es nun, diese 3 Dialerskins zu vergleichen ?


Diese Frage beantwortet man Dir sicher gern, wenn Du zuvor einmal schlüssig erklärst, wieso ein 





> AUSSCHLIESSLICH für nicht-deutschsprachige Länder (z.B. UK)


eingesetzter Dialer die Auswahl *Deutschland* zuläßt und was in einem solchen Dialerskin für nicht-deutschsprachige Länder die folgenden Texte zu suchen haben:

1. Tippen Sie OK ein
2. Sind die Einstellungen richtig?
3. Verbinden mit P2P?
4. Angaben gültig im Deutschen Festnetz
5. Abbrechen, AGB/Hilfe, Einstellungen

Will man so eventuell diejenigen übertölpeln, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind?

M. Boettcher

PS: mein Browser zeigt sich übrigens NICHT-deutschsprachig. Sitze ich nun gar nicht in Deutschland oder mache ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

@day: Dann eben dieses skin. Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich die 1,99-Variante genommen habe zum Vergleich. Das hier ist aktuell und der Abzockfaktor ist erhöht, da dropcharge.


----------



## cicojaka (22 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was für einen Sinn macht es nun, diese 3 Dialerskins zu vergleichen ?


 Sie unterscheiden sich in ihrem Potential, von wichtigen Informationen abzulenken. Von "klare und deutliche Information" über "leicht ablenkend" - eben bis hin zu den Trickserskins, bei denen eine vorhandene Preisangabe oberflächlich die Regeln einhält. Nach meiner Meinung sind sie aber eindeutig auf Irreführung ausgelegt und zwar "objektiv", d.h.: man kann die Mechanismen, mit denen die Irreführung geschieht, benennen.

Die entscheidende Aussage ist: 





> dass die Aufmerksamkeitszuwendung durch sog. 'externe visuelle Cues' mit abruptem Onset (blinkender Cursor) obligatorisch, also vom Betrachter praktisch nicht zu vermeiden ist


 - ob das als Argumentation ausreicht, ist allerdings wegen dieser Einschränkung fraglich: 





> Auch wenn man willentlich praktisch nicht vermeiden kann, den Cursor zunächst zu beachten, folgt daraus nicht, daß man der Handlungsanweisung folgt



Solange die RegTP die Dialer aus anderen Gründen munter kassiert, ist das ohnehin unerheblich. Im Moment.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

schon besser... sagt mal, ist das skin zufallsgesteuert?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

...und wieder ein anderes...


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Dieses Dialerskin wurde für ein P2P Layout erstellt das englischsprachig ist. Wenn man nun dort weiter wollte, dann ging dieses englische Dialerskin auf. MP benutzt für die Ländererkennung einen IP-Bereich, somit erscheinen dann auch die deutschen Texte die über das englische Grafik-Layout drübergelegt werden wenn man aus Deutschland dieses Dialerskin anwählt. Das englische Dialerskin leitete dann auch auf einen englischsprachigen Content.

Wo wird dieses Dialerskin noch verwendet ?  (URL/Domain) Es ist ja kein Problem, wenn man den Namen des Dialerskins weiss, daß man dieses noch "händisch" ohne Layout aufruft. 

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

wie kann denn das sein? man macht auf einer Seite immer das selbe und es wird immer die gleiche Dialerdatei aufgerufen - aber jedesmal sieht's anders aus - und, wie es scheint, auch andere Nummern???


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Wenn man ein Layout erstellt, dann kann man ein spezielles Dialerskin mittels Parameter auswählen das dann auch verwendet wird. Wenn nun dieses eine Dialerskin nicht mehr vorhanden ist (von MP wurden so viel ich weiß ja viele gelöscht), dann werden alle noch vorhandenen Dialerskins von diesem PP nach dem Zufallsprinzip angezeigt. 

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann werden alle noch vorhandenen Dialerskins von diesem PP nach dem Zufallsprinzip angezeigt.


 Danke für die Info.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2005)

und das ist wohl wieder ein altes Dialerskin des Herrn d[...]?Wie auch immer - es ist von den in diesem thread präsentierten das ÜBELSTE! 
baba black sheep...

_[Bitte keine kommerziellen und/oder gefährdenden URLs, auch nicht in Bildern. (bh)]_


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

_[Bitte keine kommerziellen und/oder gefährdenden URLs. (bh)]_


Übertreiben kann man aber auch !  Mein Posting (das mittlerweile sogar gelöscht wurde) ist nun so unveranstaltet worden, daß man überhaupt nicht mehr erkennen kann um was es sich handelt.  Ich denke, daß die zwei "*" die ich in die URL gemacht habe auch reichen sollten um die Domain unkenntlich zu machen. 

Wie auch immer, dieses Dialerskin wird von mir nicht verwendet sondern ist eines von mehreren Standard-Dialerskins die dieses PP verwendet. Ich bin dort nur Webmaster und verwende meine eigenen RegTP und MP konformen Dialerskins.

Mich wundert eigentlich, daß so ein Dialerskin überhaupt noch im Einsatz ist und nicht von MP schon längst gelöscht wurde.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2005)

> Mich wundert eigentlich, daß so ein Dialerskin überhaupt noch im Einsatz ist und nicht von MP schon längst gelöscht wurde.


 Na dann schimpf doch mal Deinen PP-Anbieter R*B* oder gleich Mainpean, dass die so was munter weiter drin haben...
...und zeig Ihnen als Beispiel für besondere Fairness Deine skins...
Immer feste druff auf die Einwahlhexer - die Hochzeit ist bald vorbei...


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Mich wundert eigentlich, daß so ein Dialerskin überhaupt noch im Einsatz ist und nicht von MP schon längst gelöscht wurde.
> 
> 
> Na dann schimpf doch mal Deinen PP-Anbieter R*B* oder gleich Mainpean, dass die so was munter weiter drin haben...
> ...



Warum soll ich RB oder MP schimpfen ?  Ich verwende ja diese Dialerskins nicht. Die von Dir angeführten 3 Dialerskins verwende ich zumindest schon seit Monaten. Freu Dich nicht zu früh, so schnell ist die Hochzeit nicht vorbei - auch nach dem 17.6 wird es diese PP weiter geben...

DAY


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2005)

Wenn ein Endkunde einen Intexusdialer nutzt und in Berlin widerspricht, bekommt der eine oder andere den Hinweis auf die rechtskonforme Dialersache und wird mit seiner Beschwerde an den Webmaster verwiesen.
*
@ DAY.***
... hat eigentlich schon mal jemals ein Nutzer bei Dir seinen Widerspruch versucht geltend zu machen? Hat sich schon mal ein Kunde über das Verhältnis des angebotenen Inhalt und den damit verbundenen Preis beschwert?


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Auszug aus den AGBs des Intexus Dialers:


10. Beanstandungen 

*Mit der Einwahl per Dialer entsteht in jedem Fall eine Zahlungspflicht des Endkunden. *Bei berechtigten Einwendungen werden überzahlte Beträge zurückerstattet.

Beanstandungen bezüglich der Dienstleistungen seitens des Inhalteanbieters sind an die, im Dialerfenster unter "Info", angezeigte Adresse zu richten.

Beanstandungen bezüglich des durch die Einwahlsoftware eingerichteten Verbindungsaufbaus richten Sie bitte an:

intexus GmbH
Scharnweberstr. 69
12587 Berlin



Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine "berechtigten Einwendungen" bezüglich meiner Dienstleistungen.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2005)

Siehste DAY, das ist genau das, was ich vermutet hatte. Du verkriechst Dich hinter Intexus und Intexus verweist nicht selten auf Webmaster (wie Dich!) Wie soll der Endkunde da noch den Durchblick behalten - die wenigsten haben nur den Ansatz einer Ahnung, von dem was hier abläuft.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Beanstandungen bezüglich der Dienstleistungen seitens des Inhalteanbieters sind an die, im Dialerfenster unter "Info", angezeigte Adresse zu richten.


Meine Frage war damit aber noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

MP bietet einen stornofreien Dialer für die Projektbetreiber/Webmaster an. Aus welchen Grund sollte dann ein Projektbetreiber/Webmaster das komplette Geld (z.B. 30 EUR) an einen Kunden bezahlen, wenn er selber nur max. 14 EUR von MP bekommt ? Die Projektbetreiber/Webmaster haben ja nicht einmal einen Einblick in die ganze Verrrechnungssache da man in den MP-Stats nur anonymisierte Einwahlen sieht (so wie auch bei Firstgate)  d.h. auch wenn ein Kunde zum Projektbetreiber/Webmaster kommen sollte, kann dieser nur den Content aber nicht die Verrechnung überprüfen.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Endkunde einen Intexusdialer nutzt und in Berlin widerspricht, bekommt der eine oder andere den Hinweis auf die rechtskonforme Dialersache und wird mit seiner Beschwerde an den Webmaster verwiesen.





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> MP bietet einen stornofreien Dialer für die Projektbetreiber/Webmaster an. Aus welchen Grund sollte dann ein Projektbetreiber/Webmaster das komplette Geld (z.B. 30 EUR) an einen Kunden bezahlen, wenn er selber nur max. 14 EUR von MP bekommt ?



Sollen sich doch die hier mitlesenden Endkunden selbst ihre Meinung bilden - ich gehe schlafen, das beruhigt - Naaaaaaacht! :evil:


----------



## DAY.DE (22 Mai 2005)

Mit "Beschwerde" wird ja wohl nur eine Beschwerde bezüglich der Dienstleistung des Portals gemeint sein. MP kann ja auch keine Haftung für die Dienstleistung des Portals übernehmen sondern kümmert sich nur um die Verrechnung. Ich sehe hier deshalb keinen Konflikt in den beiden Aussagen sondern eine klare Trennung. 

DAY


----------



## littlebird's prompter (23 Mai 2005)

Im Dialercenterforum steht da was zum Thema layouts, das für Aussenstehende vielleicht etwas zur Klärung beiträgt.
Interessant z.B. (Vorsicht, Ironie!) 





> Testapplikation downloaden
> Hier können Sie den Dialer als Demo vorab downloaden, und prüfen. Das Demo enthält keinerlei DFÜ-Komponenten oder andere Funktionalitäten. Mit "Abbrechen" wird das Programm geschlossen.


 Muss man das wohl bei Mainpeansoftware extra betonen, dass "abbrechen" einfach so abbricht?[/ironie]
Da steht auch 





> Layoutprüfung beantragen
> 
> Mit diesem kleinen Assistenten wird das Layout uns zur Vorlage gegeben, um die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmung zu prüfen


 Entspricht so etwas wie das hier  also nach Meinung der Mainpeanleute den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen?
Aha. Interessant zu wissen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2005)

Sag mal Harry... Kann es sein, dass bei deiner cov**:de etwas seltsam ist? Wenn ich das Aktivierungsfenster mit dem "x" rechts oben schließe, verschwindet nur der Rahmen.
Und zwar offenbar deshalb, weil das entscheidende layout direkt über das erste layout gepappt wird [zur Erläuterung dient der screenshot unten, da hab ich's auf die Seite geschoben] und wenn man dann rechts oben "x" drückt, schließt man das darunter liegende Fenster - wer dann wütend auf die Tastatur haut, hat gute Chancen, "ok" einzugeben - wie schon länger bekannt ist...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2005)

und noch ein wilder Ösi... Mainpean findet's sicher klasse... 16 Euro pro gefangenem Dummen - das ist Konformität á la Berlin...
(Quelle: Der nächste "wilde Ösi" - fast a kloans game, dös Ganze, wer is der GröGraZ?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2005)

Warum gebt es beim Fungames-Dialer eigentlich überhaupt keinen Rahmen? Beachtenswert finde ich übrigens auch die kunterbunte Seite für das Projekt und das kunterbunte Layout des Dialers - das ist mEn eindeutig irreführend und keineswegs rechtskonform!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo Harry, verehrtes hellgraues Schaf... Was ist denn eigentlich ein "Versende Tool" und welche Dateieigenschaft des Mainpeandialers erfüllt speziell die Funktion, Gruss-SMS zu versenden???
und was bedeutet "von dort aus" in diesem Zusammenhang? Werde ich bei Einwahl direkt ins innere des "Versende Tools" gebeamt, um dann "von dort aus" agieren zu können? Oder wo lande ich da genau?
(ich akzeptiere auch Antworten Deines PP-Anbieters, Du bist ja nur 'n kleiner webmaster dort, hab ich doch schon wieder vergessen...)



			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mEn eindeutig irreführend und keineswegs rechtskonform!


 was sagt die RegTP eigentlich zu dem Dialer? Oder wurde der nur nicht so registriert, weil dann der Platz im Registrierungsformular nicht ausgereicht hätte? (siehe screenshot "fastg")

Und Harry, wenn Dir wieder die Fage in den Sinn kommt, was der Sinn dieses Threads ist, dann kuck mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=104920#104920
Dass die Berliner 50 fahren, wo man 50 fahren darf (und sich dadurch ausdrücklich von anderen abheben) erklären sie ja selber... hoffentlich haben sie ihre Tachos richtig justiert... sonst wird's ein fast-game-over...


----------



## DAY.DE (23 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Harry... Kann es sein, dass bei deiner cov**:de etwas seltsam ist? Wenn ich das Aktivierungsfenster mit dem "x" rechts oben schließe, verschwindet nur der Rahmen.
> Und zwar offenbar deshalb, weil das entscheidende layout direkt über das erste layout gepappt wird [zur Erläuterung dient der screenshot unten, da hab ich's auf die Seite geschoben] und wenn man dann rechts oben "x" drückt, schließt man das darunter liegende Fenster - wer dann wütend auf die Tastatur haut, hat gute Chancen, "ok" einzugeben - wie schon länger bekannt ist...



Das 1.OK Fenster ist ja nur ein Windows-Fenster und das 3.OK Fenster ist ein Windows-Programm. Das 1.OK Fenster bleibt stehen, da die Dialerfenster OHNE Active-X aufgerufen werden. Mit Active-X würde das 1.OK Fenster verschwinden.  Die technische Umsetzung kommt aber alles von MP und da kann ich nichts ändern.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (23 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Harry, verehrtes hellgraues Schaf... Was ist denn eigentlich ein "Versende Tool" und welche Dateieigenschaft des Mainpeandialers erfüllt speziell die Funktion, Gruss-SMS zu versenden???
> und was bedeutet "von dort aus" in diesem Zusammenhang? Werde ich bei Einwahl direkt ins innere des "Versende Tools" gebeamt, um dann "von dort aus" agieren zu können? Oder wo lande ich da genau?
> (ich akzeptiere auch Antworten Deines PP-Anbieters, Du bist ja nur 'n kleiner webmaster dort, hab ich doch schon wieder vergessen...)
> 
> ...



Wo steht das mit dem "Versende-Tool" und dem "Gruss-SMS" und dem ""von dort aus" ?  Wenn Du den Grusskarten oder Fastgame Betreiber meinst, dann musst Du diesen selbst anschreiben. Ich glaube nicht, das dieser hier auch im Forum ist und ich kann auch nicht für ihn sprechen weil ich nicht weiss was er sich dabei gedacht hat. 

DAY


----------

